# Zero Turn Mower/Snow Blower



## lawnlandscape

Hey guys.

Over this winter, I am going to purchase a new zero turn mower. I have never had any attachments for snow removal on any of my other zero turns before. 

I'm tired of having equiptment sitting all winter, and want to start to use my stuff year round. Does anyone else use zero turns for snow removal? Are they even any good at it?

And the most important question... What make and model zero turn would be overal the best choice for using during winter & summer seasons. Whos got the attachments 

thanks xysport


----------



## big acres

lawnlandscape;834034 said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Over this winter, I am going to purchase a new zero turn mower. I have never had any attachments for snow removal on any of my other zero turns before.
> 
> I'm tired of having equiptment sitting all winter, and want to start to use my stuff year round. Does anyone else use zero turns for snow removal? Are they even any good at it?
> 
> And the most important question... What make and model zero turn would be overal the best choice for using during winter & summer seasons. Whos got the attachments
> 
> thanks xysport


Never have run one in the snow and probably wouldn't waste the money. They slip on wet grass with a slight slope, so how much snow could they really push?


----------



## Triple L

I think a hustler super z or atz is the only thing that'll stand up good to all that pushin...(in the zero turn range) Theres a movie on youtube on one pushin snow....


----------



## deebo1133

I have an old Dixon that has a plow on it and it is quite fast at plowing as you can imagine. I run chains on the tires and it does pretty good w/the plow in the straigt position. When the plow is in the angled position it is pretty worthless once the snow gets fairly deep or wet. BUT......I do not do any commercial plowing w/it. It does a nice sized driveway and that is it. I could see one being good for sidewalks and such....


----------



## lawnlandscape

I was not talking about pushing with it..... getting a snowblower attachment for it, and blowing off driveways with it.


----------



## lawnlandscape

No one uses snow blower attachments on zero turns?


----------



## M.McDaniel

We use three Grasshopper zero turns with cab and blower to service 42 miles of 48" wide sidewalk. They are by far the most efficient machine available for sidewalks.


----------



## lawnlandscape

Thats the brand I was looking at buying. I really want a Walker for the bagging system for fall cleanups. But, I don't have $30k to spend right now. 

Grasshopper sounds the way to go for a mower/snow removal machine. 

Any idea what it will cost me for a new grasshopper with a bagging system and a snow blower attachment w/ cab.


----------



## flatlander42

What walker costs 30K? Grasshoppers are some major $$ too!


----------



## B.Bells

masternate42;834793 said:


> What walker costs 30K? Grasshoppers are some major $$ too!


I use all Grasshoppers and 1 walk behind hydo snapper, but I have used the grasshopper before on walks and small drives works ,ok. if not a huge incline, wet, or deep. I'd say if you have a large amount of walks id do it but perfer atv over it, best bang for buck IMO.:bluebounc<payup sometimes! :laughing:


----------



## lawnlandscape

masternate42;834793 said:


> What walker costs 30K? Grasshoppers are some major $$ too!


Accually a walker with all the attachments is more then 30k. Walker with the complete bagging system with lift, 2 decks, snow blower attachment, cab w/ heater.


----------



## B.Bells

lawnlandscape;834830 said:


> Accually a walker with all the attachments is more then 30k. Walker with the complete bagging system with lift, 2 decks, snow blower attachment, cab w/ heater.


Nice but I would go Grasshopper personally. I have never had major issues with any of my Grasshoppers. They have good power, smooth hydo's, and long lasting. I'm not a seller just use them personally for my business.:laughing: But that's JMO.


----------



## lawnlandscape

B.Bells;834822 said:


> I use all Grasshoppers and 1 walk behind hydo snapper, but I have used the grasshopper before on walks and small drives works ,ok. if not a huge incline, wet, or deep. I'd say if you have a large amount of walks id do it but perfer atv over it, best bang for buck IMO.:bluebounc<payup sometimes! :laughing:


I don't have a ton of walks. I want to use these mainly for driveways at condo associations. The reason why I want to do with something like this is because I hate having my mowers sitting all winter. I would rather be able to use them. Which is the same reason I would not want to buy an ATV. Garage space is filling up 

Also, if 2 years down the road, for some odd reason, if I lose all my snow removal accounts, at least I have only an attachment that will be sitting and not a whole fleet of equiptment.


----------



## B.Bells

lawnlandscape;834838 said:


> I don't have a ton of walks. I want to use these mainly for driveways at condo associations. The reason why I want to do with something like this is because I hate having my mowers sitting all winter. I would rather be able to use them. Which is the same reason I would not want to buy an ATV. Garage space is filling up
> 
> Also, if 2 years down the road, for some odd reason, if I lose all my snow removal accounts, at least I have only an attachment that will be sitting and not a whole fleet of equiptment.


Nice what part of the Midwest you From? whats average snowfall? I just like having the atv for fun more than work.


----------



## lawnlandscape

B.Bells;834837 said:


> Nice but I would go Grasshopper personally. I have never had major issues with any of my Grasshoppers. They have good power, smooth hydo's, and long lasting. I'm not a seller just use them personally for my business.:laughing: But that's JMO.


Thanks bells for your imput... now.. one more question. Desiel engines last longer, but always hear bad storys in winter. currently I have no desiel equiptment.

But you would go with a desiel engine right?


----------



## lawnlandscape

B.Bells;834845 said:


> Nice what part of the Midwest you From? whats average snowfall? I just like having the atv for fun more than work.


Mid wisconsin. We seem to average about 45-50". The past few we have been over 70"


----------



## flatlander42

I do not know all mower prices...but It seems like you want the top of the line.....so I would bet the top of the line grasshopper is close in price. Either way, I have a 07 walker MB and a 36" blower that I just got. I have not used it so I can not say how good it is gonna be (the blower).....but I did test one a little bit last year and it did do good. Driving the walker will be different than the others, you may not like that anyways.


----------



## B.Bells

lawnlandscape;834846 said:


> Thanks bells for your imput... now.. one more question. Desiel engines last longer, but always hear bad storys in winter. currently I have no desiel equiptment.
> 
> But you would go with a desiel engine right?


NOPE, reason is this. In California, they are passing a bill on desiel motors, for emissions. I was told by my dealer it was not a good idea for the fact of. you will have to get them tested for emissions every year. AND have a certificate proving it. He said dont wast your money its not worth the money go gas and all is good. I just replaced all my mowers so i went all gas for this reason. went high HP so its about the same in maintenance and gas prices. just my 2 cents tho.


----------



## lawnlandscape

masternate42;834853 said:


> I do not know all mower prices...but It seems like you want the top of the line.....so I would bet the top of the line grasshopper is close in price. Either way, I have a 07 walker MB and a 36" blower that I just got. I have not used it so I can not say how good it is gonna be (the blower).....but I did test one a little bit last year and it did do good. Driving the walker will be different than the others, you may not like that anyways.


I have tested out a couple of walkers, and love everything about them... just can not justify the cost... at least not right now

I promise you, I will not be buying a top of the line of anything i buy... lol


----------



## flatlander42

I was just sayin...cuz I have less than 5.5k in this walker.....including the blower and I plan on making some sort of soft cab for it.......no it does not bag tho...I have an Exmark Navigator that I use to bag.....and I don't have that much in it either. Sooooo....I think that if you shop around that you will be way ahead of buying new!


----------



## lawnlandscape

B.Bells;834855 said:


> NOPE, reason is this. In California, they are passing a bill on desiel motors, for emissions. I was told by my dealer it was not a good idea for the fact of. you will have to get them tested for emissions every year. AND have a certificate proving it. He said dont wast your money its not worth the money go gas and all is good. I just replaced all my mowers so i went all gas for this reason. went high HP so its about the same in maintenance and gas prices. just my 2 cents tho.


Why do you change up everything your doing for something thats happening in cally?? lol

We are in the Coal burning capital. Overal a desiel unit will last me longer, with less repair costs.. right?


----------



## flatlander42

Whatever you choose you Must be posting pics and videos on here!


----------



## lawnlandscape

masternate42;834865 said:


> I was just sayin...cuz I have less than 5.5k in this walker.....including the blower and I plan on making some sort of soft cab for it.......no it does not bag tho...I have an Exmark Navigator that I use to bag.....and I don't have that much in it either. Sooooo....I think that if you shop around that you will be way ahead of buying new!


I have never bought a peice of equiptment new before. And honestly, repair costs are killing me. Every year, I buy something that breaks constantly, I really dont want to deal with that with my next purchase. Which is why im thinking about going new, for the very first time.

masternate... everytime I see your name.... I think it says something else at first.. lol


----------



## lawnlandscape

masternate42;834870 said:


> Whatever you choose you Must be posting pics and videos on here!


lol, well... grasshoppers are about the most boring looking units out there  , and every model looks the same.. xysport


----------



## flatlander42

"everytime I see your name.... I think it says something else at first.. lol "
ya know...you are the first to say something! 



And yes I understand what you are saying about repairs. my mowers both had like 70hrs on em.....I like to call that new!!

But then again, If I get a car with less than 100k I think I am rollin in something special!


----------



## lawnlandscape

70 hours would be new to me too. That sounds like a real bargin you got.

Last year I bought a 1994 Chevy 2500 w/ boss V plow,120k miles . Within 5 months after purchase these repairs:

New Engine
New Radiator
New Battery
New Starter
New Tranny
New Distributor
New Computer
New Fuel Pump

Purchased for $4,500
Repairs: $7,500

Total Cost $ $12,000
Currenly has 124,000 miles. That was the most expencive 4,000 miles I have ever driven.

Wife wants to know why we cant make the house payment. lol


----------



## flatlander42

YIKES! that sounds like you found the pick of the litter....


----------



## B.Bells

LOL, I have a dodge that I would love to just blow up:yow!: my first and last dodge ill buy, and as for that emmisions thing in cali, it will be all over the 50 states by what he says. And hes not a buller s(&^%(er, i trust his opinion because he will have to be certified to even sell them if they pass it. cause every state is going "green" so i believe it..


----------



## lawnlandscape

masternate42;834899 said:


> YIKES! that sounds like you found the pick of the litter....


See why im scared to buy used right now? lol

I'm off to bed.

Can anyone else give imput on Desiel Engine VS Gas Engine for a zero turn that will be used for both summer & winter seasons?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## M.McDaniel

One Grasshopper unit with 27hp Kohler, cab, blower, tire chains, weight kit and all other essential snow accessories costs $14,200.00 loaded on the trailer and ready for work. If you set this machine up properly, there is nothing on the market that will be more efficient. You can't even sniff a Kubota, skid steer, or Walker for that price!


----------



## flatlander42

How big of a deck?....does it have a bagger? (what style of bagger).....how big of a blower? (single stage, two stage,how big), is the cab hard/soft and is it heated?...and lastly.....what model would it be? I know VERY little about the grasshoppers. All those questions are as serious as they come. At that price no wonder they are popular.



M.McDaniel;835606 said:


> One Grasshopper unit with 27hp Kohler, cab, blower, tire chains, weight kit and all other essential snow accessories costs $14,200.00 loaded on the trailer and ready for work. If you set this machine up properly, there is nothing on the market that will be more efficient. You can't even sniff a Kubota, skid steer, or Walker for that price!


----------



## lawnlandscape

Ok, got a quote on a grasshopper today.

Front-mount Grasshopper Tractor with 21 HP Kubota 3 cyl. Liquid-cooled MaxTorque diesel engine. T2 drive(Inline tandem) Wide stance dual tail wheels. 4.3 gallon tank.

61" deck - Bagging system (not the metal nice one, just a normal one)

48" Snow Blower attachment

Quoted Price of $14,500 - I was surprised!


----------



## flatlander42

sweet! sounds like quite the deal.


----------



## flatlander42

Figured I'd add my Walker to the mix. I have not used it yet with the blower........but I am expecting it to be good. I will make my wife record me clear our drive and then I can give ya all a real answer.:salute:


----------



## BlackIrish

lawnlandscape;835953 said:


> Ok, got a quote on a grasshopper today.
> 
> Front-mount Grasshopper Tractor with 21 HP Kubota 3 cyl. Liquid-cooled MaxTorque diesel engine. T2 drive(Inline tandem) Wide stance dual tail wheels. 4.3 gallon tank.
> 
> 61" deck - Bagging system (not the metal nice one, just a normal one)
> 
> 48" Snow Blower attachment
> 
> Quoted Price of $14,500 - I was surprised!


Seems like a deal.
Does it have a heated cab?


----------



## PLM-1

B.Bells;834855 said:


> NOPE, reason is this. In California, they are passing a bill on desiel motors, for emissions. I was told by my dealer it was not a good idea for the fact of. you will have to get them tested for emissions every year. AND have a certificate proving it. He said dont wast your money its not worth the money go gas and all is good. I just replaced all my mowers so i went all gas for this reason. went high HP so its about the same in maintenance and gas prices. just my 2 cents tho.


The Grasshopper 930D is a tier 4 engine and is biodiesel compatible. Also, you wouldn't want anything other than a liquid-cooled engine so you can get hydrolic deck/implement lift and a cab heater if that matters to you. I've used a Grasshopper for snow clearing for some time now...an industry magazine even interviewed me for an article about it's use (just had to throw that in there  )


----------



## purpleranger519

big acres;834056 said:


> Never have run one in the snow and probably wouldn't waste the money. They slip on wet grass with a slight slope, so how much snow could they really push?


You obivously haven't seen Walker mowers in snow if this is what you believe. I will make a point this winter to get video of our Walker with the snow blower attachment on it. It's very, very impressive in snow.


----------



## purpleranger519

masternate42;834793 said:


> What walker costs 30K? Grasshoppers are some major $$ too!


lol, :laughing: hell i can buy 3 fully equiped Walkers for 30K. Wow!! where did you get that figure from???


----------



## purpleranger519

lawnlandscape;834830 said:


> Accually a walker with all the attachments is more then 30k. Walker with the complete bagging system with lift, 2 decks, snow blower attachment, cab w/ heater.


Where are you guys coming up with these 30K figures for a Walker??? I can't begin to tell you how many Walkers I have purchased in the last 10 years. Before I went into business for myself we would sell our Walkers at 1400-1600 hours or every 2 years. We ran 5. II currently run 3 in my business and I trade them in every 2 years. I currently have all GHS MT23's with the 48" decks. My Walker with the most options has, ATV tires, tail wheel lock, light kit, power dump and suspension seat. It cost me just under $9000. Now for the attachments, I have 2 implement hitches 1 cost me $1200 that I bought new from my dealer. The second one was worked in with the 2 stage snow blower as a package. Both items(the hitch and the 2 stage blower) were new and I paid $2985 for the package and I can tell you that now that package sells foe $3400 as I just looked into that on Monday.

Ok now

Mower - $9000
hitch & 2 stage blower package -$2985
Tire Chains - $70 ( i don't buy the walker brand they are $$$)
Walker Cab - $895 ( you can buy a aftermarket for about $275)
Wheel Weights - $150 ( we don't use them)

Total : $13,100

I dont understand why you need 2 decks 
I'm also not sure which "lift system you are referring to the deck or the High Lift.
I do know you don't need either the deck lift or High Lift bagger lift to push snow.

Not sure why you added "all of Walkers attachments" Do other brands come with "all the attachments" in their price?? No Lets compare Mower w/snow blower attachment to Mower w/snow blower attachment... apples to apples. Honestly though if the PERFAERATOR attachment wasn't as expensive as it is @ $3800( but its worth it) I think we could get the mower and ALL the attachments for under 30K

Ill post the factory video of the Walker 2 stage blower so you guys can see.


----------



## purpleranger519

Here is a video from Walker with their Implements. The 2 stage blower is at about the 2 minute mark of the video. It shows just how far they will throw snow and how deep they can go through....ours has never even bogged down when we take it through drifts.


----------



## coryt

Well this is what I have found out with Z Turns in the snow they are Great for driveways and stuff like that and do a fine job ...and Brand wise I would not buy anything but Dixie Chopper they have never and I mean never let me down once...Now for the attachments dixie dose not have that many but you can get blowers and plows that are out of this world .....so much power they push snow like a beast ...the company that makes the plows for dixie is www.mibarproducts.com they have a video on there site of a dixie pushing snow....and then there is a youtube video of a dixie with a blower on it just type in (dixie chopper snowblower) and watch it ....there is a email adderss to that company called sudburytaylor.com I think that is it .....but Dixie Chopper all the way Oh did i tell you they cut grass faster than any other zero turn out there.....and it looks like a sheet of glass after you are done and they have the best bumper to bumper out there...life time....


----------



## lawnlandscape

coryt;960806 said:


> Well this is what I have found out with Z Turns in the snow they are Great for driveways and stuff like that and do a fine job ...and Brand wise I would not buy anything but Dixie Chopper they have never and I mean never let me down once...Now for the attachments dixie dose not have that many but you can get blowers and plows that are out of this world .....so much power they push snow like a beast ...the company that makes the plows for dixie is www.mibarproducts.com they have a video on there site of a dixie pushing snow....and then there is a youtube video of a dixie with a blower on it just type in (dixie chopper snowblower) and watch it ....there is a email adderss to that company called sudburytaylor.com I think that is it .....but Dixie Chopper all the way Oh did i tell you they cut grass faster than any other zero turn out there.....and it looks like a sheet of glass after you are done and they have the best bumper to bumper out there...life time....


coryt, I am by no means undermining your opinion, because I myself have no experience with Dixie Coppers. But, about a month ago, I was took my Grasshopper (I ended up getting a grasshopper) to the shop to have them put some chains on it, and I saw a Dixie Copper sitting in there shop. I said to the mechanics, "That thing looks more like a go-cart then a lawn mower".

All the mechanics at this place (and they also sell Dixie Choppers at this place) were telling me how they are better for a go-cart then a lawn mower, and how people who have them bring them in multiple times a year. They seemed to think they have a lot of problems.

Sounds like you have good luck with them tho.. Thats just what I heard. But again, I have no experience with them.


----------



## purpleranger519

lawnlandscape;961708 said:


> coryt, I am by no means undermining your opinion, because I myself have no experience with Dixie Coppers. But, about a month ago, I was took my Grasshopper (I ended up getting a grasshopper) to the shop to have them put some chains on it, and I saw a Dixie Copper sitting in there shop. I said to the mechanics, "That thing looks more like a go-cart then a lawn mower".
> 
> All the mechanics at this place (and they also sell Dixie Choppers at this place) were telling me how they are better for a go-cart then a lawn mower, and how people who have them bring them in multiple times a year. They seemed to think they have a lot of problems.
> 
> Sounds like you have good luck with them tho.. Thats just what I heard. But again, I have no experience with them.


Just about anybody will tell you that about a Dixie if they have owned one or serviced them. They are on the low end as far as quality craftsmenship. I've driven one and they ride about like a go-kart would too, and they don't stripe worth a darn.


----------



## lawnlandscape

purpleranger519 - if you do get around to it, I would really like to see a video of your walker w/ snowblower attachment working. I have grasshopper with snowblower attachment. After added on the chains, it worked pretty good, definitely a huge time saver. Because of the walkers reputation, I would think they would be even better. What size blower u got on it? :redbounce


----------



## flatlander42

here is My Walker.....I have changed the tires, and added chains since the video.


----------



## coryt

lawnlandscape;961708 said:


> coryt, I am by no means undermining your opinion, because I myself have no experience with Dixie Coppers. But, about a month ago, I was took my Grasshopper (I ended up getting a grasshopper) to the shop to have them put some chains on it, and I saw a Dixie Copper sitting in there shop. I said to the mechanics, "That thing looks more like a go-cart then a lawn mower".
> 
> All the mechanics at this place (and they also sell Dixie Choppers at this place) were telling me how they are better for a go-cart then a lawn mower, and how people who have them bring them in multiple times a year. They seemed to think they have a lot of problems.
> 
> Sounds like you have good luck with them tho.. Thats just what I heard. But again, I have no experience with them.


Well that is the 1st that i heard that but there is good ones and bad ones thats with anything. But they are fast and they are fast for a reason thats to save time to get to the next job....I can cut 8 acres in one hour and it looks very top noch you know ....but still check out that plow that i told you about it will work on any zero turn and its made in the USA....


----------



## lawnlandscape

masternate42;962163 said:


> here is My Walker.....I have changed the tires, and added chains since the video.


Nice video. Looks like it really clears snow fast. Mine 48" on a grasshopper probably does not plow through it that fast, but just because its bigger, it probably has about the same clearing time.

The best part of the video, "Yes, daddy's wearing a hat!"

& as your going down the sidewalk out of view, "bye bye daddy"

Kids are so much fun! xysport


----------



## coryt

purpleranger519;962031 said:


> Just about anybody will tell you that about a Dixie if they have owned one or serviced them. They are on the low end as far as quality craftsmenship. I've driven one and they ride about like a go-kart would too, and they don't stripe worth a darn.


Frankly I dont think you know what you are talking about there Purpleranger but what ever...I think they are top end quality wise and craftsmenship and built to last and I to have had other zero turns in my company Toro Grasshopper Dixen and they where not built to take the beating from sun up to sun down....Oh by the way I would put my stripe job against yours any day of the week and I dont evern have a striping kit for my dixies they do it with out....thats top end if you ask me ....


----------



## OrganicsL&L

My $.02:

I used to do a townhome complex and the contract required the driveways to be snowblown. So I bought a 60" snow blower for my 725k grasshopper. I was able to get through all 20 of the double driveways in about 90 minutes in up to 10" of snow. One storm took 3.5 hrs but that was about 24" with 6' drifts near a few of the garage doors.

The machine is a bit under powered, so I would recommend a diesel or the 31hp kubota. I also have the bagger on it w/a 52" deck. This replaced a 48"Walker GHS. I have to say that the GH mowed almost as well as the Walker, handled the leaves and wet grass better, and overall is more durable. The 60" snow blower is great, rarely clogs, and then only in the heaviest snows.

My recommendation would be the GH hands down. JMO

FYI, the drives were about 20' wide and 50' long with a 2.5' wide bed in between each one, so all snow had to go to one side, no room in the middle for any.


----------



## flatlander42

I will add my reason for why I have the walker. I wanted to be able to use it on all/most of the sidewalks too, not just the drive. It is a 36" blower and around 38-39" wide. If I was any wider I would have to use a walk behind snowblower more......and I don't like those!

oh and LawnLandscape.....My daughter is Definately a Handfull!


----------



## purpleranger519

coryt;962714 said:


> Frankly I dont think you know what you are talking about there Purpleranger but what ever...I think they are top end quality wise and craftsmenship and built to last and I to have had other zero turns in my company Toro Grasshopper Dixen and they where not built to take the beating from sun up to sun down....Oh by the way I would put my stripe job against yours any day of the week and I dont evern have a striping kit for my dixies they do it with out....thats top end if you ask me ....


*Cory...over 12+ years in the business now and I have tested, ran demo's & purchased more mowers than I could ever remember not to mention every other piece of equipment that goes into a Lawn & Landscape/Snow Removal business. I'd say I'm more than knowledgable on this subject. But I'll throw you a few facts starting with a review on Mid mount mowers........*

_Top 10 Commercial Mid-mount Mowers

1. Exmark - Best zero-turn riders available.

2. Wright - Best Small Stander

3. Toro - Basically the same as Exmark but more expensive. Toro owns Exmark.

4. Scag - Very tough mowers but not user friendly. Stiff controls.

5. Dixie Chopper - Too primitive. Deck needs work.

6. Kubota - I like the diesels but deck does not allow mowing up to trees.

7. John Deere - These mowers need to be beefed up.

8. Ferris - Not a bad mower but outdated.

9. Hustler - Average Hydro clone.

10. Grasshopper - Good mowers if you like that style._

*Now how bout some user feedback on their mowers.......*

_Review By : Anonymous 
Price Paid : $10,000.00 
Years of Use : 2+ Years 
Implements : 
Purchased From : dixie chopper

Strengths Good torque for cutting heavy thick grass

Weaknesses Machine is built to weak the machine does not meet up to comercial standards.

Overall The Deck is very weak!!! it needs to have a improved desige which would hold up to everyday mowing. Safty sheilds break off and all hoses and wirering needs to be harnessed to the mower. The machine is to weak for the standards of other equipment. This machine is always in for warenty work. NOT RELIABLE!!!

Parts : 1 Performance : 8 Ease of Use : 2 Financing : Reliability : 1 Overall : 1

I bought a new xt3200-72 at the beginning of the year and had problems since day one with the streaking problem. All the times it was at the dealer to "be fixed" They gave me loaners that were 60" and did the exact same thing. They finaly put one of theese new decks on, that was new for 05 and supposed to have fixed the problem. They told me it now was actually a 71" cut because they brought the front blade up a little and the outside blades in a little. Sounds like that ought to fix it right. WRONG!!!! It was worse than the old deck. AFter 130 hours of dealing with this problem they (dixie chopper) just gave me my money back. All the loaners I used did the same thing(5 different ones), not as bad, but I still would not have been happy with them either. 
What I can't belive is that all these dixie owners just put up with the problem. It drove me crazy and looked like crap. 
So I ended up buying a ferris is 4500 and love it. Cut is ten times better than the 6 different dixies I used! _

*Here is a link to a review of the mower on....*

Lawnsite......http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=165850&highlight=Reviews+on+Dixie+Chopper

*Oh.....I added a few of my half way decent stripe jobs. Give me a call when your ready to put your stripes up....hopefully spring will get here soon so I can practice.....*.


----------



## purpleranger519

coryt;962714 said:


> Frankly I dont think you know what you are talking about there Purpleranger but what ever...I think they are top end quality wise and craftsmenship and built to last and I to have had other zero turns in my company Toro Grasshopper Dixen and they where not built to take the beating from sun up to sun down....Oh by the way I would put my stripe job against yours any day of the week and I dont evern have a striping kit for my dixies they do it with out....thats top end if you ask me ....


I almost forgot to mention....now that Lucas Oils has terminated its partnership with DC, they are in financial trouble big time. Looking ahead it appears that DC could go under by years end.


----------



## Metro Lawn

We have an Exmark with a rotating broom, a Grasshopper with a blower, and just put this plow on a Super Z. Works pretty good even without chains.

The system isn't letting me upload pix this morning. I posted pix of it on 1-7 or 1-8 in the netwoeking forum SE Michigan pages


----------



## wmik55

we have two new gravely 26hp liquid cooled zero turns. we bought them so we could get snowblowers and cabs for winter. we have found them quite useful as long as you add some weight to the back end. we have one with a small buyers salter on the back ,it has good traction. the other we made a weight bar for the back, just the same as the front weights for bagger assembly. i was quite impressed by how well they work. the reason we bought the gravelys was they have cab and blower made for this specific brand. also they are made by ariens a local company. also we have 12 scag turf tigers, we started buying them in 2002. we still think overall scag makes the best zero turns. taking into consideration quality of cut, center of gravity and durability we have never found a brand that was better. that does not mean all the other top brands are of poor quality ,i have just never found i my opinion a brand that made me want to change at least not for strictly mowing use. also coryt do know 8 acres is about 345,000 sq.ft.? are those dixies that fast?


----------



## unit28

Gravely rocks, well built and lots of local service for them here too.
fast too...so I hear.


----------



## Sidewalk King

*plows are faster than using blowers*

I think it is way faster to use a snow plow on a Z rather than a snow blower especially in larger areas. I can see where blowers have their place, mostly if you're waiting till the end of a storm to move 12" of snow off a side walk.


----------



## jay albers

just stubled on thread. I have a freedom z with a coutry ztr plow on it. works like a champ!

my problem is transporting it. I put it on my trailer but on the way to where im goin it gets salt and dirt all over it from the roads. Also I have a big landscape trailer 8x16, its alot in the snow.
plowins not beatin up my mower ,traveling with it is!

How you guys movin your stuff around?


----------



## OrganicsL&L

6.5x10' open trailer....make good money year round with the machine, put enough away each year, and you will then have a new mower in 3-5 yrs.


----------



## wmik55

we have two new for the 2009 lawn season gravley 60 in. mowers. we purchased 55 in. blowers and heated cabs. it took a little bit of work to get it all together. our local dealer found the blower and cab built to fit. it all worked out better than i would have expected. we had weights that came with the blower for traction. we used one for municipal sidewalks and put a small salter on back which also helped traction. the other we used at large condo complex. one thing for sure though, you need to have alot of extra shear pins for blowers. it takes a while to get the feel for speed and what the blowers can handle.


----------



## elite1msmith

1. Exmark - Best zero-turn riders available.

2. Wright - Best Small Stander

3. Toro - Basically the same as Exmark but more expensive. Toro owns Exmark.

4. Scag - Very tough mowers but not user friendly. Stiff controls.

5. Dixie Chopper - Too primitive. Deck needs work.

6. Kubota - I like the diesels but deck does not allow mowing up to trees.

7. John Deere - These mowers need to be beefed up.

8. Ferris - Not a bad mower but outdated.

9. Hustler - Average Hydro clone.

10. Grasshopper - Good mowers if you like that style.[/I]

id only argue a few points- dont know if you have used a ferris with the cat deisel , and the suspention system, but its a really nice ride. id hardly rate them 8th

write as the best stande?r - you need to try the toro grandstander. i was more than impressed with my 5 min demo

the toro owning exmark is corrrect, the main difference being the turbo force deck. i havnt had the opertunity to use onen yet but i can say this much the idea and consept is a good one. I own a deere stander, and it has a stamped deck...great for tall, long , wet conditions...not so great with thin bladed grass, not so great when you need high vacum force. the bobcat or exmark for example have a welded fabricated deck. deck itself seems a little stronger, and does well with vacum and thin bladed grass. but it will bog down on tall wet grass. it leaves more clumps. so it all depends on what you are going to mow. i have really come to feel that each type of deck desing has a good point and bad, and that one will out shine the other in different conditions. the fact that the toro has set up a deck to be adjustable, sounds very interesting.

i didnt see bobcat on that list, and they make really good mowers as well. i would rate them up there with scag and exmark

for snow. Toro has a zero turn mower that has the abblity to have the tires removed and a track system and cab put on it. i have seen it set up with a broom so i assume you could get a blower...it was pretty mean looking and i have no idea the cost, but love the concept


----------



## elite1msmith

toros tracked mower

http://www.toro.com/golf/docs/cm_gm 7200_polar_brochure.pdf

http://www.toro.com/golf/mower/trim/gm7200/7200.html

heres the video http://www.toro.com/golf/mower/trim/gm7200/snow_intro.html


----------



## mjstef

elite1msmith;1031110 said:


> toros tracked mower
> 
> http://www.toro.com/golf/docs/cm_gm 7200_polar_brochure.pdf
> 
> http://www.toro.com/golf/mower/trim/gm7200/7200.html
> 
> heres the video http://www.toro.com/golf/mower/trim/gm7200/snow_intro.html


Darn cool but i'm afraid to see what it costs!!!!


----------

